# Vista: Miniaturansichten gehn nicht mehr



## the_black_hawk (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem

Die Miniaturansichten für Bilder/Videos funktionieren unter meiner aktuellen Vistaversion nicht mehr(weis nicht genau seit wann das so ist) es wird nur die Standardgrafik angezeigt wie folgender screen gut zeigt:
http://http://www.winboard.org/foru...nsicht-fuer-bilder-reaktivieren-unbenannt.jpg

Wenn ich mehrmals hintereinander F5 drücke(aktualisieren) zeigt er mir für kurze Zeit die Miniaturansichten, diese wandeln sich aber innerhalb einer Sekunde wieder ins Standardbild um.
Weis jemand Rat?

Freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## mgraf (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich machs kurz:
Willkommen in der Welt von Windows Vista!

---
Sorry, aber soviel ich weiß - und eine halbe Ewigkeit im Internet googeln - ist das noch ein "Feature" von Vista..
Genauso wie die Begrenzung der Datenrate auf 15Mb /Sek und Editierverbot von externen Festplatten...


http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software_os/vista/news/91925/
http://www.techweb.com/wire/software/190301072
http://www.golem.de/0703/51434.html




lg
michi


----------



## the_black_hawk (10. Oktober 2007)

Vista ist alles andere als ausgereift, soviel steht fest.
Sicher ist aber auch, dass es für mein derzeitiges Problem bereits eine Lösung gibt, nur welche?


----------

